# Yellow river crappie trip



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We hit the river this morning hoping to get on some crappie with some live bait, well after hitting all my bait holes and catching only two big shiners we had to adjust our crappie trip. Luckily we had earthworms and our bottom rigs and was able to catch a nice mess of shellcracker and bluegills. They all came out of the same hole not 50 yards for the boat ramp.


----------



## fshman21p (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice mess of some great eats!!!!!!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice,


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A nice mess right there !


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

fish fry for sure.
thanks for sharing; catch 'em up.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Why ain't you hunting?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Too sorry, can’t get motivated...


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My brother killed a buck today. I think YR is fixing to get good.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> My brother killed a buck today. I think YR is fixing to get good.


 I plan on hitting it hard the next few weeks, hopefully something will happen during the rut.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's some sweet meat! Didn't burn a lot of gas either.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good Times!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We went ahead and fried them up before the big winter storm last night... added french fries, baked beans, coleslaw and hush puppies. Hard to beat!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about !


----------

